
Microsoft has built software, but not a Linux distribution - dwgirvan
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/09/microsoft-has-built-software-but-not-a-linux-distribution-for-its-software-switches/
======
jhou2
I can immediately imagine a market for a Microsoft Linux distribution bundled
with Microsoft enterprise support and Windows apps and Azure compatibility
built in. Might even be a billion dollar market within a few years. I'm
surprised Microsoft refuses to consider the possibility. But hell hasn't
completely frozen over yet. And pigs aren't being delivered by flying
quadcoptor drones.

